# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Sa rrymë harxhon kompjuteri?

## crackeri

Pershendetje.

E di qe eshte pyetje interesante vetem shume me ka interesuar se sa hargjon rryme nje kompjuter nese mundeni te me jepni te dhena per to.

Me rrespekt!....
Crackeri

----------


## Vinjol

craker  formuloje  pyetjen   me mire   :buzeqeshje:  

sa elektricitet   harxhon 1  Pc  ????

VAret  cfare parametrash ka   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## crackeri

> craker  formuloje  pyetjen   me mire   
> 
> sa elektricitet   harxhon 1  Pc  ????
> 
> VAret  cfare parametrash ka



Po keshut kerkova faktikisht p.sh. une kam pc-ne HP Core duo 2.4 512 Hard Disk 2 GB RAM 1 GB Kartele grafike ejt etj....

Atehere p.sh. ne dite nese qe nga mengjesi e gjere ne mbremje 24 H te punoje sa KW apo W s'jam i sigurt energji do te hargjonte ky PC

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Shikoj Fakturat se sa te kane ardhe me pare e  sa po te vin tani dhe beja nje kalkulim dhe e gjen*

----------


## crackeri

> *Shikoj Fakturat se sa te kane ardhe me pare e  sa po te vin tani dhe beja nje kalkulim dhe e gjen*



Kompjuterin e kam blere me heret dhe per kete nuk e dij.

Me sa kam verejtur ky pc-ja im ne rryme deshiron te kete shume a nuk hargjon shume. Kjo eshte nje esenc interesante.

----------


## RiLLzI

*Cracker ma merr menja qe nuk hargjit edhe bash shum,Perpos nAto Raste kur lyp fuqi pc-ja(kur ta Dhizsh pc-n edhe kur ta shtish naj cd qe i vyn fuqi ma e madhe se kshtu sHargjit shum)ma mir osht me majt pc dhezen ton diten se me nal ka 100 her.

Ajt me tmira*

----------


## Arben-30

> Pershendetje.
> 
> E di qe eshte pyetje interesante vetem shume me ka interesuar se sa hargjon rryme nje kompjuter nese mundeni te me jepni te dhena per to.
> 
> Me rrespekt!....
> Crackeri




C`do paisje qe konsumon energji elektrike apo rryme sic i thua ti , ka nje etikete shoqeruese ku tregon dhe konsumin e asaj paisjeje 

Lexoje ate dhe e ke pergjigjen aty prsh   60W ose 20W ....

E ka me vete Njesia me vete monitori mblidhi te dyja dhe doli se sa konsumon PC jote !!!

----------


## pollozhani

Computers

Desktop Computer
 60-250 watts 
On screen saver
 60-250 watts
(no difference) 
Sleep / standby
 1 -6 watts 
Laptop
 15-45 watts 
Monitors

Typical 17" CRT
 80 watts 
Typical 17" LCD
 35 watts 
Apple MS 17" CRT,
mostly white (blank IE window)
 63 watts 
Apple MS 17" CRT,
mostly black (black Windows desktop with just a few icons)
 54 watts 
Screen saver (any image on screen)
 same as above
(no difference) 
Sleeping monitor (dark screen)
 0-15 watts 
Monitor turned off at switch
 0-10 watts


beje vet llogarine 
Rrymen te cilen e pagon matet me KW/h 
nese nje kompjuter  i ndezur Hargjon   250 w ,   nese rrin 10 h   ndezur  do te hargjoje  
2500 W  ose 2.5 KW ,   2.5KW * (cmimi per nje KW/h ne  vendin ku jeton )

----------


## crackeri

> Computers
> 
> Desktop Computer
>  60-250 watts 
> On screen saver
>  60-250 watts
> (no difference) 
> Sleep / standby
>  1 -6 watts 
> ...



Flm shume qarte e ke dhene?

----------


## benseven11

Edison.
Program falas qe kursen energji nga perdorimi i kompjuterit deri ne 80%.
http://www.verdiem.com/edison.aspx

----------


## che_guevara86

Cdo pajisje ka nje stampe te ngjitur ku jep modelin , tipin dhe rrymen qe harxhon .
Kot qe ta dish sa harxhon se sado qe harxhon nuk harxhon fare rryme .  :buzeqeshje: . 
Ja ku ke nje kalkulator energjie te nje kompjuteri vetem se eshte ne spanjisht : 
http://www.tqm.com.uy/soporte/calculadora-watts.htm

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Besoj se duhet te kemi merak sa harxhon monitori dhe jo kompjuteri.

----------


## crackeri

> Besoj se duhet te kemi merak sa harxhon monitori dhe jo kompjuteri.


??????

Dmth munitori me shume hargjon rryme se sa kompjuteri?.........

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po!!! Sidomos kur eshte CRT.

----------

